
Google Cloud Print Requires Chrome 9 - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/google-cloud-print-requires-chrome-9/
======
adambyrtek
> Hopefully a device will be available, but there could be some humor in it
> being unable to print, don’t you think?

Personally I don't really care about being able to print from a netbook. I
print documents occasionally, mostly when it's required due to some legacy
legal reasons. Even though people have different needs, I don't think this is
such a big deal. Especially taking into account that Chrome OS netbook isn't
going to be your one and only machine any time soon.

